# Looking for a new bike!



## busyroadie (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi!

I am looking to get back to road biking. I am looking for a more comfortable ride and have been attracted to endurance frames. 

I have 4 in mind: Trek Domane 4.5 vs Ridley Fenix CR1 vs Specialized Roubaix SL4 vs Giant Defy Advanced 2. 

I am ok with a 105 groupset, but intend to upgrade to an Ultegra in the future. 

I am really interested in feedback on the frames, wheels and overall ride. 

I am mid 40's and about 220lbs that needs some exercise. I don't need to be the fastest, but I do like to ride long as much as possible. 

Appreciate the insights!!!


----------



## Richard L (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't have personal experience with the bikes you have in mind. However, I have read some endurance bike reviews in the UK Cycling Plus magazine. The Domane and Giant Defy have received the magazine's endurance bike of the year award, with either one or both being multiple year winners. If memory serves me correctly, the bikes were the 105 models. 

Cycling Plus' reviews seem to be well done, and there is no evidence of favoritism shown for the UK brands reviewed. Anywhere from four to six bikes are comprehensively reviewed, with each review factor receiving a numerical score. The bike receiving the highest composite score receives the award. I think all the factors mentioned in your post are reviewed. 

I didn't check, but maybe the reviews are on the Cycling Plus web site.

Good luck.


----------



## proclaimer888 (Jul 24, 2010)

Not much I can add other than the 105 groupset has been fine for me. Remember, looking is half the fun in the purchase of a new bike!! Have fun!!


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Those are all fine bikes, and should meet your needs.

The next step is to ride them all, preferably more than once, and see which you feel most comfortable on.

The tie breakers include the bike shop ( for getting a fit done, future maintenance needs, good customer discounts, etc.. .), price breaks, color ( I hear the red ones are faster!).

Good luck, and let us know how you decide.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Migen21 said:


> Those are all fine bikes, and should meet your needs.
> 
> The next step is to ride them all, preferably more than once, and see which you feel most comfortable on.
> 
> ...


I'll second all of this. Touches on the key points of bike buying... visit shops, test rides the bikes of interest and pick the bike (and shop) that's your favorite.

Ties go to the shop, because they're a valuable resource, post purchase.


----------



## busyroadie (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks all and I agree!

I have tested the Domane and the Fenix, and I like them both, but the Fenix is a better buy with the Ultegra set-up + the store discounts. I tried the Defy but at the 14 model without the D-Fuse and wasn't too impressed. I am waiting for the 2015 in my size at the LBS, and also testing the Roubaix this weekend. 

The LBS totally makes a difference. Good thing is that where I tested the top 2 in my list, seem to be friendly and accommodating staff. 

I'll keep you posted how it goes. 

Any other inputs welcome!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Why spend money twice on a group-set. If you ultimately want Ultegra, buying a bike with that group-set will be cheaper.


----------



## busyroadie (Jul 9, 2015)

I guess you're right Trek_5200.... I think for now it is finding the best ride/feel for my budget... If I can fit in an Ultegra, I will go for it!


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Trek_5200 said:


> Why spend money twice on a group-set. If you ultimately want Ultegra, buying a bike with that group-set will be cheaper.


Except the next and new Ultegra group will be new and have no miles on it. And the one on the bike lesser or not will be getting mile piled on... Not sure how it is spending twice when the second spending is going to be for all new stuff... The previous wear and tear on the lesser previous group to be clear...


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

It seems Cannondale Synapse is missing from your list. Any reason? By most accounts, it provides an exceptional ride.

2014 featured a frame redesign and disc brakes followed.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

robt57 said:


> Except the next and new Ultegra group will be new and have no miles on it. And the one on the bike lesser or not will be getting mile piled on... Not sure how it is spending twice when the second spending is going to be for all new stuff... The previous wear and tear on the lesser previous group to be clear...


that made no sense to me.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

yep ride them all...and then get the one that feels best to you...
I rode all the ones you mentioned in addition to the cannondale...
I preferred the Domane 5.2, but my friend who did the same thing at the same time preferred the cannondale...how it feels to you is the most important thing...and both of us love our bikes.
I have 4 different style bikes and each is a different brand, for me it is not about the brand, it is about how it feels to me.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

busyroadie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am looking to get back to road biking. I am looking for a more comfortable ride and have been attracted to endurance frames.
> 
> ...


Of the ones you mention, I would favor the Giant Defy Advanced 2, but all are worthy choices with the exception of the Trek - I would avoid any Trek carbon frame until they work out their issues with cracked downtubes. Trek also has a sneaky way of getting out of their "lifetime frame replacement" warranty. I have known at least 3 fellow riders who had a carbon frame crack for no apparent reason. Trek came back and claimed misuse. They would not pay.

Another endurance bike may want to consider is the Cannondale Synapse Carbon 105 6:

Synapse Carbon 105 6 - SYNAPSE CARBON - ENDURANCE ROAD - ROAD - BIKES - 2015

I have the 2014 model. It is a great ride! At around $2,000, the 105 groupset is a great buy. If you want discs, you will need to spend $2,900 for the Rival groupset and $3,800 for the Ultegra groupset.

As Migen21 said, the tie breaker should really should be the bike shop - one that will give you a good fitting and future maintenance needs.

Also, if you are 220lbs., consider a bike frame that can accomodate slightly wider tires like 28c's. I have them on my Synapse. Trust me, they will not noticeably slow you down compared to 25c's and since you can carry slightly lower pressure in these, your body will thank you - especially over harsh roads.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

busyroadie said:


> Thanks all and I agree!
> 
> I have tested the Domane and the Fenix, and I like them both, but the Fenix is a better buy with the Ultegra set-up + the store discounts. I tried the Defy but at the 14 model without the D-Fuse and wasn't too impressed. I am waiting for the 2015 in my size at the LBS, and also testing the Roubaix this weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## busyroadie (Jul 9, 2015)

I got to try the Synapse, the Roubaix and the BMC Granfondo...

Looks like I still like the Domane best, the BMC second, and the Fenix last...

I hope to get the Domane tomorrow!

Thanks all for your inputs!!!


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Not trying to be a wise guy or anything but, did you try the Emonda? If you're going to a Trek shop, I think a you might want to give it a closer look. The H2 stack height difference for most sizes is around 1/2" vs the Domane, so same size bikes will fit about the same.

The difference in these bikes will be in climbing feel. Many of the other handling differences are subtle but, if you plan to do a lot of climbing, then you might want to compare the two side by side. The difference in chainstay lengths and seat tube design make seated climbs a noticeably different experience depending on which you ride.

If climbing isn't a big part of your future, then ... nevermind.


----------



## busyroadie (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Joe, thanks for the input. I really like the ISO Decoupler and unfortunately the Emonda doesnt have one. I really just like the comfort that the Domane felt. Maybe when I get fitter, and can race a bit, I can upgrade 

Got the Domane yesterday, took it for a quick spin, and I am HAPPY!!!

Thanks all!!!


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

busyroadie said:


> Got the Domane yesterday, took it for a quick spin, and I am HAPPY!!!


Well that all that really matters. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## busyroadie (Jul 9, 2015)

joeinchi said:


> Well that all that really matters. Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you!!!


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

busyroadie said:


> I got to try the Synapse, the Roubaix and the BMC Granfondo...
> 
> Looks like I still like the Domane best, the BMC second, and the Fenix last...
> 
> ...


That's the way to do it. Try everything and get the one that fits you best.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I assume from the choices you gave us that titanium is out of the question?

105 is perfectly fine, only 2 things I would upgrade on a 105 bike is the rear derailleur to Ultegra and the cables to Dura Ace 9000, once you do those upgrades the levers, brakes, and derailleur action will feel like all Ultegra, and dare I say close to Dura Ace. If you buy your bike from an LBS some will swap the 105 for the Ultegra and only charge you for the difference if you don't first use the bike. The cables you can get when the factory stock cables wear out. 105 is used in non professional racing, it's considered the workhorse of the Shimano line, it's very inexpensive to replace parts years from now vs the higher end stuff, and it's less finicky. There is no shifting difference between Tiagra and even up to Dura Ace in the front derailleur so why bother going to Ultegra and get nothing for that? The smoothness of the Ultegra and the Dura Ace brifters is mostly due to the Dura Ace 9000 cables vs standard Shimano cables. There is no difference in shifting quality between a Ultegra cassette and a 105 either, and the 105 will out last the Dura Ace cassette though some like the finish on the Ultegra better, but money wise Tiagra cassette is just as good as 105 or Ultegra at a lower cost point just very slightly heavier which you won't ever notice. 105 brake calipers will stop you just as fast as Dura Ace, so no need to even go to Ultegra. Ultegra chain seems to be the idea chain but you can wait for your standard Shimano chain to wear out before upgrading it.

Obviously all the above is just my opinion


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

busyroadie said:


> Thank you!!!


Congratulations! Keep in touch! Enjoy, and pics!!!!!


----------



## busyroadie (Jul 9, 2015)

GOTA said:


> That's the way to do it. Try everything and get the one that fits you best.


Yes sir!! I followed everyone's advise and very contented with my decision!!! 

And so I say, RIDE ON!!!


----------



## busyroadie (Jul 9, 2015)

PBL450 said:


> Congratulations! Keep in touch! Enjoy, and pics!!!!!


I will, I will!!! Pics to come when I have made modifications, everything is stock at this time (and I am happy with it!)... I got the Domane 4.5 (non-disc)... 

Love the color scheme, love the Ultegra where it matters (maybe the cranks will be an upgrade in the future), love the ISO Decoupler, and the wheels aren't too bad either!

You can see the model at the Trek website (also saying I don't have a photo yet  )


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

busyroadie said:


> I will, I will!!! Pics to come when I have made modifications, everything is stock at this time (and I am happy with it!)... I got the Domane 4.5 (non-disc)...
> 
> Love the color scheme, love the Ultegra where it matters (maybe the cranks will be an upgrade in the future), love the ISO Decoupler, and the wheels aren't too bad either!
> 
> You can see the model at the Trek website (also saying I don't have a photo yet  )


Which color scheme did you get? Stealth black or the black/orange? Both look quite nice.


----------



## busyroadie (Jul 9, 2015)

Lombard said:


> Which color scheme did you get? Stealth black or the black/orange? Both look quite nice.


I got the Black with the Red trims


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

busyroadie said:


> I got the Black with the Red trims


Ooops! I was looking at the wrong bike. I like the black with red trim too. Quite nice!


----------

